# Aqueon Filters



## Beadazzle (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi i was given a good deal so i thought through a local aquarium store i frequent a few months ago. A friend of mine who works there told me that they were going to have a deal where if you brought in your old whisper filters you could trade straight up for new aqueon filters. I was told i could trade in two of mine,so i brought in my whisper for my 20 gallon and my whisper for my ten gallon and traded up for a 30 gallon aqueon and 20 gallon aqueon filter. When i got them home i put them on the aquarium,they are outside filters and have a 4 system to take care of the water and i was pleased with how well they worked and how clear my water had gotten,but then i discovered that my hoods were off by 1/4 of an inch and I really didn't pay attention to this till a few months later when i discovered it,so i put towels over the backs of the filters to keep smoke and other stuff out,which worked fine.

I went back to the shop where i got them from and they told me no one else had this problem and i said surely i'm not the only one with this problem and they wouldn't do anything about it,so i wrote aqueon last wee about it and they have yet to reply. I'm calling them monday.

Has anyone else had this problem of their hoods not fitting right after putting them on their aqauriums?

Oh and these are two older aquariums about 10 to 20 years old. Sure would like an answer to this problem as i have already cut the back of my hoods as far as they will go. I've also been in the business with fish for over 40 years,so i'm no dummy lol. Anyw reply sure would help,i hope.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No, but I use glass tops and depends on who makes that top as to how it fits the tank.

the LFS if a good businessman/woman will take the filter and give you a refund for equal or lesser value. I stick to aquaclears for HOB filters. They dont post the problem as aqueon,marinland.tetra do when on the back of the tank.

Dont hold your breath on getting help from the manufacturer either, use your terms wisely, talk like a professional and then they will take care of you. nature of retail,maam.


----------



## Beadazzle (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like i'll be buying the hoods locally as neither pet solutions or doctor foster and smiths sell them and they are guys i buy most from on the web. It turns out that Aqueon does make specific hoods for their filters which fit on the inside lip of your aquariums. SO that's a plus. As to getting any help from that aquarium store owner your right she won't. My friends who work their would but they have to follow her orders and she's the only one in town that carries them. Thank you for your quick reply.


----------

